# site hosting by FATCOW, cart made using OPENCART ?



## goadeline92 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to create a website in order to sell shirt. My goal is not to make a huge amount of money, just want to have fun mostly.
I am browsing around and I ended with FATCOW (where I could create my HOME page, contact...) as the site hoster I want (It cheap for the quantity I want to sell). I am looking for a cart maker. I found out that SHOPSITE would have been a good solution but since I would have to pay 30$/month for more then 15 product that solution can't work for me.
Indeed, I like the easy use of them : the drag and drop of FATCOW, the easy use of SHOPSITE and the fact that you can link both.
A friend of mine is using OPENCART. I think that could be an option but I have still questions.
Do FATCOW and OPENCART work the same as FATCOW and SHOPSITE?
Anyone of you is using both FATCOW and OPENCART? 
Is it easy to link together?
Thanks for you help.


----------

